# R32 GTR baby seats



## IanJones (Oct 28, 2008)

hi, anyone on here have a baby seat in the back?

if so is there much room for them etc?

i own a classic impreza at the mo, but have seen a couple of r32 that i would like to own, but they have to be a fun car, but more importantly a family car.

thanks
ian


----------



## moz (Mar 22, 2005)

I managed to get 2 baby seats in mine (one is a Recaro Young Sport, the other is a Finnish brand I can't remember) and I even managed to fit a double buggy in the boot at the same time, something like this:







.
Skyline's are quite versatile 

But if you are talking about rear facing baby seats, I could only manage to fit it in the front, the seatbelt was not long enough for the model we had. No airbags there to worry about in my car.


----------



## IanJones (Oct 28, 2008)

this is the seat that i have got, its the maxi-cosi tobi

Buy Maxi-Cosi Tobi Car Seat, Black Reflection online at JohnLewis.com


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

moz said:


> (one is a Recaro Young Sport,


Absolutely :thumbsup:

Awesome seats & go in my R32 no problem :thumbsup:


----------



## _dan_ (Jan 24, 2010)

Cool, was going to ask the same question about my R33. Recaro it is then!


----------



## MartyV (Apr 19, 2009)

Can't stand Recaro baby seats. There are much better and safer seats out there, but they sell by the bucket because they're Recaro. 

In the back of mine and my wifes car, althoug hers is the isofix version.

Buy Maxi-Cosi Priori XP Car Seat, Black Reflection online at JohnLewis.com

With the added head support.


----------



## IanJones (Oct 28, 2008)

by the looks of things i could well be in luck then


----------



## levelride (Mar 11, 2010)

I have the Recaro seat for my son and he loves it... I like the looks of the one above^^^...


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

I've honestly no idea what makes a baby seat better than Recaro. Just seems...fitting...in a GT-R. I also have a Recaro Young Sport in black microfiber - stuck it behind the driver's seat, and my four-point harness fits around it perfectly.

I also have a Stokke pram that I can just barely fit into the R32 boot - space is fine, could use a couple inches more depth. Have to remove the wheels, and all in all, I've begun to hate the damned thing, with how much I have to take it apart. It's best suited for someone with like..a Hummer. If I could do it all over again, I'd have gotten an Orbit. But the missus wanted status, and for a young mother, nothing is more bling than carting your baby around in a Stokke, at least around here.


----------

